# MacMini 2012 : Core I5 ou I7



## sergentPepper (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je me décide (enfin) à switcher et compte m'orienter vers le MacMini (question de moyens...) mais j'hésite entre le Core i5 et le Core i7.

Sachant que je risque de l'utiliser principalement pour des activités surf, lecture vidéo et audio et surtout xCode, est-ce que le i5 est suffisant ou bien l'achat du i7 s'impose-t-il ?

Merci d'avance pour vos avis


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2012)

Salut,

Aucun intérêt dans ton cas d'avoir le i7, ton usage est ultra basique, pas de gros encodage vidéo, pas de rendu 3d, etc.


----------



## iakiak (15 Novembre 2012)

oui pareil !
Le i5 devrait largement suffire.
Et si tu as un peu de "marge" financière alors ajoutes de la ram et/ou un disque SSD. (pas sur le Store bien sûr !).


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2012)

39  les 8 go de ram sur les sites qui vont bien tel que macway ou ldlc, 79  les 16 go !


----------



## sergentPepper (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses précises. J'ai oublié de mentionner d'autres applis comme Pages, Numbers, iPhoto ou GarageBand (de façon non intensive pour ce dernier)
Un logiciel comme Aperture est susceptible de m'intéresser également mais là encore, rien de bien intensif.


----------



## nifex (15 Novembre 2012)

Oui le i5 est largement suffisant 

Par contre un ssd ne peut qu'être une bonne chose.


----------



## iakiak (15 Novembre 2012)

Après si tu peux te permettre un i7 pourquoi pas !?
Il est quand même 2x plus rapide que le i5.
Mais c'est clair que pour les 200 euros de différence entre le i5 et le i7, pour ton usage il vaut mieux investir dans un SSD qui va très grandement accélérer les transferts/lectures de données.
Le i7 ne servira que pour la partie "calcul". Pas forcément très visible dans iPhoto, Aperture ou autre...
Par contre pour faire du montage vidéo, de l'encodage, là oui le Quadcore i7 a son intérêt.


----------



## sergentPepper (15 Novembre 2012)

Au départ j'étais parti sur i7 avec Fusion Drive mais ça commence à chiffrer. 
Du coup je pensais au i5 avec évolutions au niveau de la Ram et acquisition (plus tard d'un SSD)
Le montage d'un SSD est compliqué dans un Mini si on veut conserver le disque d'origine ?
Quid de la réinstallation du système ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## nifex (15 Novembre 2012)

Pour la ram il ne faut pas la prendre chez apple, elle est 3 fois moins chère chez crucial par exemple et c'est super simple a installer, il y a seulement une trappe a ouvrir.

par contre pour le disque dur, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué sur le mac mini, perso je n'ai pas oser le faire...


----------



## Murphy976 (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que la garantie saute si l'on change soit même la ram?

Je précise que je viens d'investir dans un i7 qui marche très bien, mis à part un soucis avec le moniteur dont je n'arrive pas à trouver la source du problème:
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-sur-mac-mini-neuf-ecran-brouille-1204685.html


----------



## iakiak (15 Novembre 2012)

@sergentPepper : tu peux assez facilement ajouter un 2e disque au Mini. 
Il faut juste ajouter une nappe SATA. Tu peux regarder chez iFixit comment démonter le Mini ou mieux... chez les amis d'OWC (y a plus de 10 ans j'achetais déjà du matos chez eux pour mes PowerMac G4:rose qui vendent la nappe en question et montre une petite vidéo de l'installation.

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIYIMM11D2/

Macway vend aussi, en France, des nappes pour le Mini.

@Murphy976 : pas de soucis pour la garantie. Le Mini a un accès prévu pour changer la ram. Ca ne fait pas sauter la garantie. Bien sûr Apple ne peut pas garantir le bon fonctionnement de la ram. Donc si tu as un soucis après l'installation vaudra mieux garder la ram d'origine Apple, pour bien vérifier que ça ne vienne pas de la ram Crucial ou autre...

Pour ton moniteur c'est bizarre...
C'est quoi la connectique utilisée ? VGA ? DVI ? HDMI ?
As-tu essayé une autre connectique ?.... et surtout un autre câble...


----------



## sergentPepper (15 Novembre 2012)

En parlant de connectique écran, est-il possible de brancher un MacMini sur un écran PC "standard" (un LG de 24") via HDMI ?


----------



## iakiak (15 Novembre 2012)

sergentPepper a dit:


> En parlant de connectique écran, est-il possible de brancher un MacMini sur un écran PC "standard" (un LG de 24") via HDMI ?



Oui bien sûr. Mais pour l'instant il y a un bug avec le port HDMI du Mini.
Si possible vaut mieux utiliser le Displayport ou DVI si il y a ? Ou passer par le thunderbolt avec un adaptateur Displayport >> HDMI.

Ce 24" a quelle résolution ? 1920x1200 ou 1920x1080 ?
Si 1920x1200 alors je conseille d'utiliser un DVI ou Displayport. Le HDMI peut gérer le 1920x1200 mais uniquement avec la norme 1.4 (ou ultérieur). Faut donc que le câble soit aussi 1.4 (et de bonne qualité !).


----------



## sergentPepper (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ces précisions Iakiak. Le moniteur affiche du 1920x1080. Du coup l'adaptateur est à prévoir (je pense que je prendrai le TB => HDMI)


----------



## Murphy976 (15 Novembre 2012)

_Citation:
Pour ton moniteur c'est bizarre...
C'est quoi la connectique utilisée ? VGA ? DVI ? HDMI ?
As-tu essayé une autre connectique ?.... et surtout un autre câble...[/QUOTE]
_ 
@iakiak: Je branche juste la sortie DVI du moniteur sur adaptateur DVI/HDMI du mac mini
Ah non je n'ai pas essayé un autre câble. Mais maintenant que tu m'y fait penser ça marchait sans problème avant avec les connectiques suivantes:
PC en RS232
MacbookPro en DVI direct.

Donc c'est peut être l'adaptateur DVI/HDMI qui déconne?


----------



## iakiak (16 Novembre 2012)

Murphy976 a dit:


> _Citation:
> Pour ton moniteur c'est bizarre...
> C'est quoi la connectique utilisée ? VGA ? DVI ? HDMI ?
> As-tu essayé une autre connectique ?.... et surtout un autre câble..._


_
_ 
@iakiak: Je branche juste la sortie DVI du moniteur sur adaptateur DVI/HDMI du mac mini
Ah non je n'ai pas essayé un autre câble. Mais maintenant que tu m'y fait penser ça marchait sans problème avant avec les connectiques suivantes:
PC en RS232
MacbookPro en DVI direct.

Donc c'est peut être l'adaptateur DVI/HDMI qui déconne?[/QUOTE]

Bon bah le soucis doit certainement venir de cette saloperie de HDCP comme expliqué sur l'autre sujet.
Ca peut venir du câble, du Mini, du moniteur, de l'adaptateur ??
Si tu peux tester essaye avec un adaptateur qui ne passe pas par le HDMI mais par le port thunderbolt, avec un adaptateur Mini Displayport >> DVI.


----------



## AlFonce (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour sergentPepper,

J'avais les même question que toi pour une utilisation identique : surf, bureautique, GarageBand, et Xcode. 
Pour information supplémentaire c'est mon premier Mac. J'ai toujours eu des Pc avant. 


Je me suis finalement orienté vers un i5 qui est quand même 200&#8364; moins chère. 


Au final, celui-ci me convient très bien. Je peux lancer GarageBand en tâche de fond, avec une création de TimeMachine en cours de création, des fenêtres de navigateur et deux trois petit truc en plus et cela sans aucun problème ni au niveau de la mémoire ni au niveau de processeur. 


J'ai aussi réalisé une compression d'un dossier de plusieurs dizaine de milieu de fichiers pour une taille totale de 18go avec un temps de traitement beaucoup plus rapide que je le pensais. 

Pour ce qui est du branchement, le l'ai réalisé avec un écran de 24' standard d'abord en hdmi (suite à une écriture qui bavait : écran ou Pc ?) je suis passé avec l'adaptateur mini dvi-VGA et plus aucun de problème. 

L'ordinateur répond très bien seul le disque dur semble limite la machine : 4-5 seconde pour lancer GarageBand par exemple. 30-40s environ pour démarrer la machine mais rien de grave non plus. 


Je n'ai pas encore beaucoup travailler avec Xcode car j'ai commencé que mercredi mais je n'est pas eu de blocage. La première compilation est plus lente le temps de charger les information en mémoire. Donc avec plus de mémoire et un disque plus rapide cela devrait vraiment changer les choses. Mais pour le moment perdre quelques secondes ici ou la ne le dérange pas. C'est de toute façon aussi rapide que mon Pc i7 8go avec windev 16. 


connais tu déjà Xcode ?


Sinon après plusieurs recherche il est tout à fait possible d'ajouter un autre disque ou SSD et de mettre les deux en raid ou fusion pour gagner de la place et de la vitesse. 


Ce que je ferais d'ici environ un ans une fois la garantie passée. Rien de très compliquer juste être attentionnée et d'avoir les bons outils avec la nappe pour le deuxième disque : le coffret coût entre 60-70&#8364;. 

Pour information j'ai à acheter le miens à la FNAC car j'avais 5% de réduction. 

J'espère que cela répondra à tes questions. 

Cordialement,


----------



## sergentPepper (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour AlFonce et merci pour ton retour d'expérience (merci à tous pour vos réponses également )

Tout ça me rassure et me conforte dans le choix du i5 "de base", quitte à le faire évoluer par la suite (RAM et SSD).

Par contre, si j'ai bien compris, je dois prendre en plus un adaptateur pour mon écran (miniDisplay Port => DVI ?). Avez-vous un modèle particulier à me conseiller ?

Sinon pour Xcode j'ai commencé à y toucher un peu (j'ai tenté de virtualiser un Mac OS sur mon PC mais c'est limite inexploitable au niveau des temps de réponse, de la stabilité et des performances de l'ensemble). Petite question également à ce sujet : doit-on obligatoirement souscrire l'abonnement annuel Apple pour développer (et surtout déployer) ses applis sur son propre matériel (donc à des fins strictement personnelles) ?

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Bungie (22 Novembre 2012)

XCode est gratuit et ne demande pas d'abonnement, c'est d'être présent sur le store qui l'exige 

https://developer.apple.com/


Pour l'adapteur MiniDP>DVI, Apple en vend mais tu en trouves pour 10  moins cher chez MacWay par exemple...


----------



## sergentPepper (22 Novembre 2012)

@Bungie : Merci pour tes réponses. Je pourrai donc déployer les applications que j'aurai développé sur mon iPhone ou mon iPad (voir mon Mac Mini) sans souscrire l'option payante du programme Apple Developper ? (désolé d'insister mais ce point reste obscur pour moi, je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse concrète...)


----------



## pit666 (23 Novembre 2012)

personnellement, je viens de commander un mac mini i7 avec option fusion drive à la Fnac, 10% journée adhérent...C'est principalement pour faire tourner lightroom 4, photoshop cs6.
Je lui adjoindrai moi même 16Go de ram et je serai paré pour plusieurs années j'espère...


----------



## max68lola22 (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir si le mac mini i5 bicur à 2,5 GHz en config de base (jachèterai de la RAM par la suite), serrai assez costaud pour supporter une conversion de film mkv--->m4v tout en pouvant l'utiliser comme on le souhaite en même temps (iTunes, safari, traitement de texte). Actuellement sur mon pc lorsque j'effectue une conversion il m'est impossible de travailler en parallèle en vue de son infériorité matériel, c'est pourquoi j'aimerai être bien renseigner avant de me lancer dans l'univers MAC.

Bonne journée 
Maxime


----------



## Zimmeredge (26 Novembre 2012)

moi j'ai crée un sujet Imac (début 2013) Vs Mac Mini (fin 2012). Je me demande si la hd4000 peut supporter des applications vidéos:

montage d'image 2k sous FCPX
dérawtisation
étalonnage/color calibration


Bien évidemment j'aurais un max de ram, un I7 et un fusion drive sur le mini. Ou bien je dois direct m'orienter sur un Imac.


----------



## iakiak (27 Novembre 2012)

[/COLOR]





Zimmeredge a dit:


> moi j'ai crée un sujet Imac (début 2013) Vs Mac Mini (fin 2012). Je me demande si la hd4000 peut supporter des applications vidéos:
> 
> montage d'image 2k sous FCPX
> dérawtisation
> ...



Euh ??? Il est où ton sujet ?

Oui le Mini i7 pourra sans soucis faire ça. Son proc' est quand même au top.
Donc pour la dératisation , l'encodage vidéo ou l'étalonnage/color calibration ce sera sans soucis.

La seule limite du Mini, comme tu l'as souligné, c'est sa puce graphique. Et surtout le manque d'optimisation d'Apple (qui n'a pas activé l'OpenCL sur le HD4000 pour l'instant).

Mais l'OpenCL (ou CUDA) ne seront pas trop utilisés pour ton usage.
Ils ne sont actifs que sur quelques filtres, sur quelques logiciels qui gèrent ces technologies,...
Filtres qui sont trop souvent mis en avant dans les benchs des tests à mon humble avis. Car au quotidien leur utilisation est plus que "rare" à mon avis...
Bref le Mini est top.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (3 Décembre 2012)

Est-ce que la différence de puissance est notable entre le i7 2,3 GHz et le 2,6 GHz? Ici au Canada ce n'est que 90$ de plus...


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2012)

max68lola22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si le mac mini i5 bicur à 2,5 GHz en config de base (jachèterai de la RAM par la suite), serrai assez costaud pour supporter une conversion de film mkv--->m4v tout en pouvant l'utiliser comme on le souhaite en même temps (iTunes, safari, traitement de texte). Actuellement sur mon pc lorsque j'effectue une conversion il m'est impossible de travailler en parallèle en vue de son infériorité matériel, c'est pourquoi j'aimerai être bien renseigner avant de me lancer dans l'univers MAC.
> 
> ...



Achète le, tu verras, t'as 7 jours pour te rétracter de toute façon 
Mais je pense que ça se ferait sans soucis, c'est quoi la config de ton pc ?


----------



## Bungie (20 Décembre 2012)

C'est l'option qu'Apple facture la moins cher, je trouve que ça vaut la peine (le chipset graphique augmente aussi en performance avec les Mhz). Tout le reste on peut le changer soit même (RAM, deux disques durs) mais pas ça


----------



## storme (20 Décembre 2012)

Tout est relatif, 100  les 0,3 GHz...


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (20 Décembre 2012)

Je veux pas être baveux  mais ici au Québec, j'ai déboursé environ 70 euros pour cette option. Et j'ai pris le modèle server, ainsi, quand je passerai au ssd, pas besoin d'acheter la pièce qui permet d'installer un 2ème disque. 1020 euros que le mini m'a coûté, toute taxes comprises.


----------



## Bungie (20 Décembre 2012)

Zimmeredge a dit:


> moi j'ai crée un sujet Imac (début 2013) Vs Mac Mini (fin 2012). Je me demande si la hd4000 peut supporter des applications vidéos:
> 
> montage d'image 2k sous FCPX
> dérawtisation
> ...



Oui puisque FCPX supporte la HD 3000 déjà. 



storme a dit:


> Tout est relatif, 100  les 0,3 GHz...



Pas faux mais je ne peux plus m'empêcher de voir le MacMini comme un MacPro mini !

Avec toute sa connectique, son processeur très véloce et ses deux ports SATA-6 interne, pour moi c'est devenu une vrai station de travail. 

Si j'attendais pas la révision des MacPro pour mettre le mien à la retraite j'en serais déjà équipé, je trouve cette machine génial pour sa taille et son silence


----------



## storme (20 Décembre 2012)

Bungie a dit:


> je ne peux plus m'empêcher de voir le MacMini comme un MacPro mini !
> 
> Avec toute sa connectique, son processeur très véloce et ses deux ports SATA-6 interne, pour moi c'est devenu une vrai station de travail.
> 
> je trouve cette machine génial pour sa taille et son silence



Oh que oui


----------



## LaJague (21 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Oh que oui



meme avec une charge processeur importante ?

l'imac 2011 est relativement silencieux , il lui faut une grosse surcharge pour souffler et de facon raisonnable , par contre les mpb eux soufflent rapidement et bruyament


----------

